# What exactly do the judges look for when showing in English Hunter?



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but I'd really like to know. 
Thank you


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Under saddle or over fences? Hunter or Eq class? Hunter they are judging the horse, Eq they are judging you._

_Each area is going to be slightly different in what they are looking for and which class it is. It might be easier to look in the rulebook that you will be riding under._


----------

